# Is it worth to use the Golden Rod?



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2019)

Did you ever spend 80 leaf tickets for the golden rod in the fishing tournament? I have spent at least 160 leaf tickets for two times for the fishing tournament. I was wondering if a should continue doing this for every fish tournament.. 
I did spend a lot of leaf tickets for large nets for one specific event. It was the splatoon one.


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 11, 2019)

I've never needed to get it. I usually get all the prizes before the event ends no problem. If there was a tournament where I REALLY wanted to get the final prize and I knew I was going to be super busy that weekend I might consider it but that's about it.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 11, 2019)

I get it, mainly because I only get to fish 1-2 times a day. If you can fish more often, probably not needed.


----------



## Flare (Feb 11, 2019)

As of now no but if I might buy it if there's ever a tourney where I really really want the items.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 12, 2019)

I've never used the golden rod, and when I actually put my mind to it I always finish the event.. And quite early too. 
So I really don't think it's necessary if you can check in a couple of times a day! 
If you want plenty of extras though (so the last step, when you get an extra of each item each X inches) you could consider it as I have never obtained many of those.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 12, 2019)

I find it pretty useful if I want to complete the tourney quicker or if I have limited times in a day to log on and fish, but I definitely don't think it's suuuuper necessary to use or anything.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 12, 2019)

I have only bought it once cause u was in vacation without service for the first half of the event so I needed to catch up cause I have never not completed an event since day 1 and so I was glad I did it... But I usually only miss max 2 cycles a day when the fishing tourney is going on


----------



## Ras (Feb 13, 2019)

I bought it the last two (because I really dropped the ball on one of the earlier tournaments). I find by the end I am swimming in prizes. I have so many of those lemonade dispensers and gold and silver dessert buffets it’s ridiculous. I had to stop fishing last time so I wasn’t drowning in ice holes LOL. I probably won’t get it next time unless the prizes are really great and multiples would be handy.


----------



## Kiaren (Feb 14, 2019)

I used to get it every time, since i don't often spend leaf tickets anywhere else and it just makes the tourney less stressful. In the last tourney, tho, i had only just enough to buy it and i looked at the items you could get in it. None of them seemed all that appealing to me, so i saved my tickets and in the end, i still finished the tourney two days ahead of time. 
In the futur i think i'll based it on two things; how much time i will have during the touney and how appealing the available items are to me. 
If you have the time to fish in about five periods a day and remember to talk to the villagers at your campside (how often give you fish) I think the golden god is not necessary. It's more of a comfort thing, i believe or a way to get more of the items if you especially love a certain theme.


----------



## auroral (Feb 15, 2019)

I've only used it twice, and both times were for events I REALLY cared about. Most fishing tourneys, however, I'm pretty 'meh' on the items so I don't really feel the need to go out of my way to get everything. However, I'm also a free to play player. I'll spend my earned leaf tickets on a rod if I feel like it'll be worth it for me, but I wouldn't consider _buying_ leaf tickets just to get a golden rod. But in the end, it really depends on your play style and what seems worth it to you! If you're a completionist and getting every item seems worth it to you, than I'd say go for it! But if not, I'd just save the leaf tickets for items / cookies / events that interest you more!


----------



## Nougat (Feb 18, 2019)

I don’t think the golden rod is needed for this fishing tourney. I used the first free tourney net + caught the first 7 fish, and already reached the bronze trophy as I had a bunch of coelacanth in my tourney net. With all the prizes I got from those first catches, I got two more nets and with all of those fish I also cleared all but two of the Chip Challenges. 
Either I was really lucky to get a bunch of coelacanth in that first net, or this tourney is considerably easier than the previous ones!


----------



## imiya (Feb 19, 2019)

If I had kept with the game since release I'd be big on completion, but because I'm not I just go on when I can. This event has items that I love, but it's been very easy so far, easier than the gold fish one. Even that one I got a few of the extra items at the end. I prefer to buy items directly with my tickets anyway, so I don't see myself buying it anytime soon (especially if I can't transfer anything over to Switch).


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 19, 2019)

I agree with Nougat. I usually rent the golden rod straight away since the tournaments have been difficult in the past, and I'm playing less than I used to. I rented the rod straight away this time (as usual), but I don't usually progress this fast even with the golden rod in hand. I've only fished a few rounds, and I already have the silver trophy. If you haven't started the fishing tournament yet, and you're not looking to get a bunch of dupes, save the LT tickets. On that same line of thinking, if you start the tournament super late, the golden rod would be a good investment that should help you complete the tournament.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 19, 2019)

i know everyone in this thread says it's been going really quickly but remember that they've changed the goals this tournament, they used to be more equally spaced out but now they're starting much easier and getting a lot more difficult. once you hit the second last set of prizes you need more than a 1000 points to hit the next prize. in saying that you should still be able to reach the last goal pretty easily (i think) if you hit most cycles while you're awake. if you want dupes of the crystals though i'd say you should buy the gold rod


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 21, 2019)

I just got the gold trophy without the golden rod. (=


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 21, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> I just got the gold trophy without the golden rod. (=



HOW? I've missed maybe 5 rotations since it started and I'm not on the second to last goal yet. I haven't used my Mets yet thou, I'm saving them for the near end. I only really need 2 of each crystal to decorate with what I'm doing.


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 21, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> HOW? I've missed maybe 5 rotations since it started and I'm not on the second to last goal yet. I haven't used my Mets yet thou, I'm saving them for the near end. I only really need 2 of each crystal to decorate with what I'm doing.



Not sure, luck I guess? I noticed I was getting double catches a lot including some double Coelacanth catches. I only used 1 of my tourney nets I'm saving them for the next tournament. I didn't really care much about this one cause the items are kind of girly. Just wanted the trophy. =P


----------



## imiya (Feb 21, 2019)

I just got the gold trophy today as well. I'll see how many extras I get by checking in every day or so, but I think it was just luck on my part.


----------



## Ras (Feb 21, 2019)

I don’t care about these crystals, but it has suddenly become tough sledding. I’m on that tier with all the hairpins and only get a prize every second catch period at best. If I needed this stuff I’d want a golden.


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm up to my eyeballs in freaking crystal hairpins ._.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 22, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> I'm up to my eyeballs in freaking crystal hairpins ._.



All I want is another set of crystals to decorate with I don't have time for 1,000,000 crystal hairpins ;-;


----------



## Dracule (Feb 23, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> All I want is another set of crystals to decorate with I don't have time for 1,000,000 crystal hairpins ;-;



LOL! For real. Why did we get so many? I don’t need to make my villagers wear all them hairpins. They should’ve done a dress or shoes if they wanted to add more clothing. (Although, I wouldn’t have minded more furniture items)


----------



## Nougat (Feb 23, 2019)

Pretty sure they drastically changed the odds of catching a coelacanth.. The first day or two I always had at least one and often a bunch, now often none!


----------



## Dracule (Feb 23, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Pretty sure they drastically changed the odds of catching a coelacanth.. The first day or two I always had at least one and often a bunch, now often none!



Yup, same for me. It got really hard during the 1200 points between rewards. I was only getting 300-400 point catches if I was lucky. Finally completed it, so now I’m just trying to collect the extra crystals. Dx


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 24, 2019)

Without the golden rod I'm up to 1 levitating crystal, 2 gorgeous crystals and 5 pink crystals


----------



## Nougat (Feb 24, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> Without the golden rod I'm up to 1 levitating crystal, 2 gorgeous crystals and 5 pink crystals
> 
> View attachment 223888



You're having more luck than I am! That's what I get for cheering about this fishing event being easier than others, I guess ;-)


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 24, 2019)

I have got 6 purple crytals and 2 pink...without the golden rod...


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

I actully did manage to get to the end goals, BUT it was because since day 2 I set frequent alarms for myself while I was asleep that way I could fish for the max amount of rotations I could. Work causes me to miss 1 or 2 rotations a day, and I ended up working I think 3 days there was a tourney. I didn't rent the gold rod or use any of my nets, hallajuah (I think I spelled that wrong).


----------



## slatka (Mar 11, 2019)

I have never felt the need to have to purchase the golden rod for an event since i do play quite actively and can finish most of the event goals and get all the items by the end of it but if you're busy it would be a good help since you can't play as often


----------



## petaltail (Mar 16, 2019)

every fishing tourney i've taken part in, i've used the golden rod, but only bc i don't log in very often during the day


----------



## Heyden (Mar 16, 2019)

I haven't bought the golden rod ever since none of the fishing tourney furniture has ever really appealed to me. I usually get to at least gold though if I check a couple of times a day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2019)

I only buy the golden rod if the items available in the fishing tourney are really interesting to me. The one going on right now has had really cool stuff, but honestly idk if it's because they've made it so easy, but I was able to get up to 30,000 cm like two days before the event was scheduled to end.

This event was the one and only time I've bought the golden rod, so I don't know when it is or isn't a good buy. I guess I would say if you're not having a whole lot of luck catching one at a time, and there's a lot of items you want from the tourney, then going for the golden rod is your best bet.


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 20, 2019)

It for sure finishes the tourney quicker, but honestly it isn't needed.
I got a good majority of fish by the regular rod and nets with no issue.

Also, the rod is sorta expensive if you are free to play, which I am, so I don't like spending leaf tickets, unless it is something I really want. It really depends on you, though.


----------



## seliph (Mar 20, 2019)

absolutely not. it's a complete waste of leaf tickets honestly, especially since fishing tourneys are now tied with other events that give you tourney nets as an award.

i used to buy golden rods when leaf tickets weren't as relevant and with the introduction of fortune cookies i regret it.


----------

